
Netflix can't collect its money because everyone has new credit cards - taf2
http://mashable.com/2015/10/15/netflix-credit-cards/
======
greenyoda
_" That's because as banks mail out the new cards embedded with metallic chips
en masse, thousands of credit card numbers are changed in the process."_

Something doesn't make sense here. There's no inherent reason they'd need to
change the account number on a credit card to replace it with a chip version.
So far, I've received chip versions of two of my credit cards (one Mastercard
and one Discover card), and they both have the same account numbers they had
before.

